# Malta beverage



## Branders

Hi all,

My husband accidentally purchased malta, the nonalcoholic beverage, from the grocery store instead of ginger beer (don't ask, I'm not sure how).  I'd like to use it up but we did not find the taste agreeable on its own.  

Is there a mixed beverage (alcoholic or not) or dessert recipe in which I can include it??  Google searches are giving me a lot of "maltese recipes."  Maybe even a sweet bread recipe??  ANYthing will be of help!

Thanks!
branders


----------



## babetoo

sorry i don't even know what it is. welcome and hang in. someone that knows will come in and help you.


----------



## CharlieD

Is it the Mexican stuff? Like malta Goya? If yes, it is just a drink, soda of a sort. I love to drink it.


----------



## Dumpandstir

I would suggest using it with a roast in a crockpot. 

 I heard that there are some strong yeast inhibitors in that drink.  I heard it on a homebrew website from some people who wanted to use it to make yeast starters.  So I would be kind of hesitant about using it in a bread recipe.   But you never know until you try it.


----------

